# Hydraulic Indicator Light



## Tomary (Jun 25, 2011)

The hydraulic indicator light on my IH 986 tractor doesn't want to turn off. I topped off the fluid resevoir so the fluid level is fine. This is the first time I've run the tractor since last year and everything was ok then. Any ideas?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I got no idea, but wanted to welcome you to the forum!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

What type of light does the 986 have? On my 1066, there is a red light on the dash that comes on if the hydraulic pressure i the trans drops below a certain level. Mine kept coming on when the tractor got warm, and it ended up being a blown seal on the torque amplifier dumping oil out when the TA was turned off. If you engaged the TA, the light would go off. Could be a sticking relief valve or a bad seal in the trans. When was the last time you changed the hydraulic filter? A clogged filter could also cause low oil pressure.


----------



## Tomary (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for your replies. The 986 light is also on the dash, right side near steering wheel. Have only owned this tractor about 4 years and had major trans. overhaul after first year, so hope the seal is not bad. Have never used the torque amplifier, but did try engaging and disengaging. The light stayed on in both positions. Will replace filter next but only have a little over 100 hours on tractor since trans. repair and nothing is leaking.


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

id replacee the filter , any break in particles , or dust of dirt can plug them very easily . not to mention any contaminetes from equipment your plugging in


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Tomary said:


> Thanks for your replies. The 986 light is also on the dash, right side near steering wheel. Have only owned this tractor about 4 years and had major trans. overhaul after first year, so hope the seal is not bad. Have never used the torque amplifier, but did try engaging and disengaging. The light stayed on in both positions. Will replace filter next but only have a little over 100 hours on tractor since trans. repair and nothing is leaking.


Were any of the hydraulic pumps changed during that transmission overhaul? There are two pumps in the 66 series (86 series should be the same), one is for your hydraulic remotes and your three point, and the other is for lubricating the transmission and for running the TA, brakes, etc. Both of mine had to be replaced in my 1066 shortly after I bought it. Before replacing anything major, I'd have the pressures checked by a mechanic (or yourself if you have the tools/equipment). There could be something faulty with the electrical system causing the light to be on, with no mechanical problem at all. You won't know unless you have the system checked over. The light is supposed to be for low transmission oil pressure, so it could be a pump, a sticking relief valve, bad o-rings or seals, etc. Take your time and be thorough in your investigation so you don't overlook anything or replace good parts.


----------



## rockwood84 (Jan 8, 2013)

also could just be a bad sending unit on the mcv


----------

